# LEGENDS OF LOWRIDIN



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i can't remember seein a topic on legends of lowriding.
so i thought we try something new.

we all know theirs been many people that brought lowridin to where it is today.
some of the people aren't around any more,some of the people are still ridin till this day.

lets here soem names of some legends and what they done or why.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

too many to list ...that are riding and doing big things 

john k with bowtieconnection ..south side c.c...doing big thangs...

danny and the preimer crew..doing big thangs...

chino and his bro and uce car club ..doing big thangs 

rich and majestics doing big thangs ..

troy and rollerz doing big thangs ...

the dealba family elite ..doing big thangs ...

tovars ..doing big thangs with the bombs...

see there is alot more and there all doing big thangs ...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 26 2005, 12:14 PM~3697528
> *too many to list ...that are riding and doing big things
> 
> john k with bowtieconnection ..south side c.c...doing big thangs...
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how about 
JOE EPSTIEN
MIKE PIKEL
GARY MAY (RIP)
TED WELLS

theirs alot more to list


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

RICH IS MY HERO :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 26 2005, 01:14 PM~3697528
> *too many to list ...that are riding and doing big things
> 
> john k with bowtieconnection ..south side c.c...doing big thangs...
> ...


Good list, also Joe Ray and Lifestyle.
Also the Tovar brothers.


----------



## BOMPTON BOB (Aug 25, 2005)

BIG SCOTTY


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Aug 26 2005, 03:57 PM~3699138
> *Good list, also Joe Ray and Lifestyle.
> Also the Tovar brothers.
> *



fo sho...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Leroy and Kenny Gonzalez (Punch 84)

Kita (UCE C.C.)

George Torres (Loco 64)

Larry Gonzales (L.G. Productions)

Fuentes Bros. (Homies Hydraulics)

Steve Fernandez (Painter)

Mr. Cartoon (Muralist)

John Kennedy (Bowtie Con.)

Just to name a few....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Wasnt this topic just done like a month ago?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 27 2005, 09:56 AM~3702153
> *Wasnt this topic just done like a month ago?
> *


we should thank all the riders at the bottom of the barrel too right?

like a kinda thanks for a leg up!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Orlie Coca


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lone star


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

The Ruelas Brothers


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Also, Mario Martinez Jr. (M & M Customs) owner of Lethal Weapon.
Derrick Jhagroo.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ANDY DOUGLAS (ANDY'S HYDRAULICS) AKA THE FIRST "ONE STOP LOWRIDER SHOP", ALSO THE FIRST TO STAND UP A CAR & FLIP A CAR OVER....

RAUL RODRIGUES ( RAUL'S HYDRAULICS)

BIG AL"THE KING"ZEPEDA, BUILDER OF "THE BLUEMULE!!!!!!!!"

ALL MEMBERS OF NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE.....

[attachmentid=258054]
[attachmentid=258055]


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Gary May

how is Joe Epstein doing, I thought he was hurt?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

SENSE 1976 FIRST CAR 1965 WHITE CHEVY IMPALA LIFTED FRONT AND BACK.
IV COMPETED ALL THROUGH THE 80's AND THE 9O's BEAT RAG TOP RALPH, PUMP MAN EDDIE. GARY MAY, TRAVELING MAN. BIG RAT, HUNCHO, MEME FROM LOCO'S HYDRAULIC'S.
ZIEK AND BIG TONY FROM SAN FERNANDO. AND MANY MORE.
IV TAKEN THE DOUBLE PUMP CHAMPION SHIP HOPPER TWO YEARS IN A ROW 1997 & 1998 THROUGH LOWRIDER MAMGAZINE 24 FIRST PLACE HOP CONTEST JUST THROUGH LRM. AND NOT INCLUDEING ALL THE SMALLER SHOW'S IV DONE. 
AND IV OWNED OVER 30 LOWRIDER'S IN MY LIFE TIME, AND THREE OF THEM FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 1999 AND 2000. MY 1964 IMPALA, THE 1961 CONVERTABLE AND MY HOPPER 1960 THE BALCK & WHITE IMPALA.
AND NOW O.G.RIDER DVD'S. FOR THE LAST 3 1/2 YEARS.
ITS BEEN 27 YERAS JUST FOR ME ALONE AND STILL HERE IN THE GAME.
AND YOU ALL KNOW THAT BUT I HAD TO SAY IT MY SELF.

IF YOU WOULD TO ASK ME, AND JUST MY OPINION,
IM ONE OF THEM THAT PUT HOPPING WHERE ITS AT TODAY.
I WAS A BIG PART IN PUTING THE WORD COMPEDTION, IN HOPPING WHERE ITS AT TODAY.
I COUNTED THE THROHY'S IN MY GARAGE I HAVE 35 FIRST PLACE HOPPING THROHY'S
AND LIKE 10 2ND AND 3RD PLACE THROHY'S. IV PUT A LOT OF WORK IN THIS MOVEMENT OVER THE LAST 27 YEARS. AND THAT ANT NO LIE, JUST THE FACT'S.
I AM WHAT I AM, AND DONE WHAT IV DONE, AND NOBODY CAN TAKE THAT AWAY FROM ME.
TONY PARKER.


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 28 2005, 07:53 AM~3706984
> *SENSE 1978 FIRST CAR 1965 WHITE CHEVY IMPALA LIFTED FRONT AND BACK.
> IV COMPETED ALL THROUGH THE 80'S AND BEAT RAG TOP RALPH, PUMP MAN EDDIE.
> GARY MAY, TRAVELING MAN. BIG RAT, HUNCHO, MEME FROM LOCO'S HYD-,
> ...


You're definitely a legend :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sixoneforlife is a legend


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2005, 12:11 PM~3707475
> *sixoneforlife is a legend
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn bro, you've been funny lately


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

i vote for dippinit


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 29 2005, 12:14 PM~3712803
> *i vote for dippinit
> *



No, not me, King of Rimz is the OG :biggrin:


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

:scrutinize: :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

1998shark is a legend


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

og rider your a legend in my book


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 29 2005, 12:50 PM~3713118
> *YOUR GOING TO BE A LEDGEND UP HERE POSTING SO MUCH.
> *



missed you yesterday :biggrin: I left early


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 28 2005, 08:53 AM~3706984
> *SENSE 1976 FIRST CAR 1965 WHITE CHEVY IMPALA LIFTED FRONT AND BACK.
> IV COMPETED ALL THROUGH THE 80's AND THE 9O's BEAT RAG TOP RALPH, PUMP MAN EDDIE. GARY MAY, TRAVELING MAN. BIG RAT, HUNCHO, MEME FROM LOCO'S HYDRAULIC'S.
> ZIEK AND BIG TONY FROM SAN FERNANDO. AND MANY MORE.
> ...


you got my respect on here with that resume


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

dippinits a whore :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 26 2005, 12:14 PM~3697528
> *too many to list ...that are riding and doing big things
> 
> john k with bowtieconnection ..south side c.c...doing big thangs...
> ...


THE "LEGENDARY TOMMY B."!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2005, 12:56 PM~3713152
> *dippinits a whore :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Instigator


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 28 2005, 08:53 AM~3706984
> *SENSE 1976 FIRST CAR 1965 WHITE CHEVY IMPALA LIFTED FRONT AND BACK.
> IV COMPETED ALL THROUGH THE 80's AND THE 9O's BEAT RAG TOP RALPH, PUMP MAN EDDIE. GARY MAY, TRAVELING MAN. BIG RAT, HUNCHO, MEME FROM LOCO'S HYDRAULIC'S.
> ZIEK AND BIG TONY FROM SAN FERNANDO. AND MANY MORE.
> ...


DIDN'T I SERVE THAT CADDY OF YOURS BACK IN '91???? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

You never beat Footz.


> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 28 2005, 09:53 AM~3706984
> *SENSE 1976 FIRST CAR 1965 WHITE CHEVY IMPALA LIFTED FRONT AND BACK.
> IV COMPETED ALL THROUGH THE 80's AND THE 9O's BEAT RAG TOP RALPH, PUMP MAN EDDIE. GARY MAY, TRAVELING MAN. BIG RAT, HUNCHO, MEME FROM LOCO'S HYDRAULIC'S.
> ZIEK AND BIG TONY FROM SAN FERNANDO. AND MANY MORE.
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 12:30 PM~3713401
> *You never beat Footz.
> *



footz had a bad as 61 thats what lowriding was about back then. Rumor has it he has a new 61 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TONY PARKER HAS PAID HIS DUDES MORE THEN ANYONE ON THIS SITE,,,,AND I REALLY DONT LIKE HIM BUT ITS THE TRUTH


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2005, 01:31 PM~3713408
> *footz had a bad as 61 thats what lowriding was about back then. Rumor has it he has a new 61  :0
> *


His 64 was servin everyone on the shaw too.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 01:25 PM~3713368
> *YOU DON'T MAKE IT LIKE ME!!!!!!!!  DON'T YOU FORGET IT!!  AND WE'RE NOT HOMIES!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im surprised no one has mentioned:
Charles Clayton ;Prez and Founder of INDIVIDUALS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHINGON MORALES....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

A Homie of mine from East San Jose Named Bill has been putting it down for years out there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 03:43 PM~3713502
> *Im surprised no one has mentioned:
> Charles Clayton ;Prez and Founder of INDIVIDUALS
> *



Charles Clayton.


see, I mentioned it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Jesse Valdez from Imperials


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Big Punchie from Public Enemy 
Oishi from LifeStyle 
BOX Mojo 
Andy Lodi Adex
Big Rat Super Natural 
Foots 
Ragtop Ralph 
Probably not the most popular pick but The Lopez family from Reds


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Don't forget gangsta from the big M.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

true legends in my book,,,downlow350,and ogcaddy


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

back to the subject for a quick second here fellas..............besides the names listed i think that the "TOVARS" should be on the list too


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Aug 29 2005, 01:43 PM~3713865
> *back to the subject for a quick second here fellas..............besides the names listed i think that the "TOVARS" should be on the list too
> *


I agree definite legends and one of the most respected lowriding family's ever


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CAN I GET A HOP?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 29 2005, 01:46 PM~3713523
> *CHINGON MORALES....
> *


Thats right!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 01:48 PM~3713897
> *WHERE'S MY CHROME???????  :angry:
> *



:0 :0 

we were playing phone tag too many times...LOL


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

MY DELL COMPUTER JUST CAME IN, figured some one would care... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 03:04 PM~3714001
> *MY DELL COMPUTER JUST CAME IN, figured some one would care... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I have 3 Dell's :biggrin: (laptops)


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how about andy douglas
he's one we can't forget.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 02:04 PM~3714001
> *MY DELL COMPUTER JUST CAME IN, figured some one would care... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 29 2005, 02:11 PM~3714059
> *:ugh:
> *


need that sway bar?
:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

CARLOS LIMA
DOC
BIG ED
BENNT FLORES....
WALT PREY
BOB AND SONS
ANDY'S HYDRO
JOE EPSTEIN
MARIO DE ALBA SR.
JOE-RAY.
ANDY LODI
ANDY DOUGLAS
HUGH STILLMAN
STANLEY STANTON SR.
BIG RAT
LEAPPIN LONNIE
RAG TOP RALPH
GARY MAY
AND MANY MANY MANY MANY MORE...!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'M AT WORK. I'LL HAVE MORE LATER


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THE DeALBA FAMILY ARE LEGENDS IN MY BOOK


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

JESSE VALDEZ---IMPERIAL CC


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:around: :around:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 29 2005, 01:14 PM~3714084
> *Please delete all of the nonsense or take it to off topic please.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:roflmao: Fuck that Off-Topic aint even this funny!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 29 2005, 09:14 PM~3714082
> *CARLOS LIMA
> DOC
> BIG ED
> ...


great list.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 02:14 PM~3714079
> *need that sway bar?
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Leroy and Kenny Gonzalez (punch 84) are legends in my book.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

my list:
Joe Epstein
Mike Ramos


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOW ABOUT DEE-DEE, K.J. ERNEST HOUSE, OG TERRY. OG LONNIE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

anyone have any old skool pics of some of the legends and what their known for?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Mark Sheehan


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 29 2005, 02:35 PM~3714260
> *anyone have any old skool pics of some of the legends and  what their known for?
> *


i have a few but have to scan them...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this topic just went from 8 pages down to 4


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

OK OK shows over OG RIDER and I are friends again we are going to hop next year he is out of retirement and is going to build a new clean chevy


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Does anyone remenber Joe Abeyta?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Terry Anderson
Ted Wells
Ernest House
Charles Clayton
John Kennedy
Kita Lealao
Jerry Cunningham
Tommy Baber
Lonnie Bolden
Danny Arriaga
Tony Parker

this is my list..my personal OG's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 29 2005, 02:57 PM~3714482
> *Terry Anderson
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> ...



As soon as you bring your car out here you and chico will both be legends


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Aug 29 2005, 01:56 PM~3714468
> *this topic just went from 8 pages down to 4
> *


I loved this topic. what happen to it :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2005, 04:58 PM~3714490
> *As soon as you bring your car out here you and chico will both be legends
> *


I'll be calling him in a few hours..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 29 2005, 02:59 PM~3714495
> *I'll be calling him in a few hours..
> *



FINDERS FEE


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

[attachmentid=259825]


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh you know, just a couple of brothers by the names of FERNANDO AND JUILIO RUELAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What the [email protected]$#! wrong wit you people


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Mario Gomez....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

they were already listed bro...................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 29 2005, 02:04 PM~3714542
> *Oh you know, just a couple of brothers by the names of FERNANDO AND JUILIO RUELAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What the [email protected]$#! wrong wit you people
> *


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2005, 01:15 PM~3713695
> *Don't forget gangsta from the big M.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea gangster had some clean ass rides......a clean 67 drop..santana bannana and santana 64.......does anyone from the big M know if he is working on any other projects


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Aug 29 2005, 02:08 PM~3714572
> *hell yea gangster had some clean ass rides......a clean 67 drop..santana bannana and santana 64.......does  anyone from the big M know if he is working on any other projects
> *


are you serious ,,,,maybe when he gets out,but gangster is a real og,a legend  :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2005, 03:04 PM~3714539
> *[attachmentid=259825]
> *


bad ass 64....one of my favoriots...the trunk was just to clean


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 29 2005, 03:11 PM~3714593
> *are you serious ,,,,maybe when he gets out,but gangster is a real og,a legend   :biggrin:
> *


cool homie, didnt know he was locked up...he built bad ass rides


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Aug 29 2005, 03:11 PM~3714594
> *bad ass 64....one of my favoriots...the trunk was just to clean
> *


THIS IS ONE OF MY BROTHER'S.
FROM S.F.V. WAS A REAL RIDER TO THE LAST DAY.

ABLE AND JAIVER I GREW UP WITH.


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

BIG SCOTTY AND TONY PARKER(DAMN TONY DID NOT KNOW YOU WAS ON LIL) LET THESE FOOLS KNOW. THOUGHT YOU FORGOT ABOUT ERNEST & DEE DEE HOW ABOUT DINO R.I.P. CUZ U ALL NAMING RIDERS THAT I WATCHED BUT WAS BANGIN TOO HARD TO PARTICIPATE. FUNNY HOW A LONG VACATION CHANGES THINGS.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 29 2005, 11:18 AM~3712827
> *No, not me, King of Rimz is the OG :biggrin:
> *


NO I'M NOT AN O.G., JUST A HUMBLE COYOTE


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Aug 29 2005, 02:07 PM~3714569
> *they were already listed bro...................:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks lowriderlife, i must have missed it. got caught up with all the back and fourth arguing ( shit talking ). :cheesy: 


I just can't see why so many associate lowriding with negativity. (sarcasism)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

What about Dave Marquez.
Dont know him,but I know he been doing it since bacc in the day when he was in LRM and had the add with him hopping that trey in some tight ass overalls!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Aug 29 2005, 03:25 PM~3714668
> *BIG SCOTTY AND TONY PARKER(DAMN TONY DID NOT KNOW YOU WAS ON LIL) LET THESE FOOLS KNOW. THOUGHT YOU FORGOT ABOUT ERNEST & DEE DEE HOW ABOUT DINO R.I.P. CUZ U ALL NAMING RIDERS THAT I WATCHED BUT WAS BANGIN TOO HARD TO PARTICIPATE. FUNNY HOW A LONG VACATION CHANGES THINGS.
> *


you're making me feel old lolo because you were a youngster when I was riding with htem. oh i forgot pee-pee, og steve(finger waves), big steve(60's), big d., dana, wayne, dolow, friday. og rick, og lurch, og lawrence, og phil, blowfly, vegas, big damu, junior batts and his bros, og vic. damn I'm old!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 03:40 PM~3714762
> *What about Dave Marquez.
> Dont know him,but I know he been doing it since bacc in the day when he was in LRM and had the add with him hopping that trey in some tight ass overalls!
> *


lil homie dave!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 03:41 PM~3714764
> *you're making me feel old lolo because you were a youngster when I was riding with htem. oh i forgot pee-pee, og steve(finger waves), big steve(60's), big d., dana, wayne, dolow, friday. og rick, og lurch, og lawrence, og phil, blowfly, vegas, big damu, junior batts and his bros, og vic.  damn I'm old!!!!!!!
> *


damn old school  
adding another few names:
vick smith :cheesy: 
bob mercado  
walt prey


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 02:32 PM~3714232
> *HOW ABOUT DEE-DEE, K.J. ERNEST HOUSE, OG TERRY. OG LONNIE
> *


Is he the one with the bus??? always pimpin' and strollin in the ostrich boots???


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

JOHN..K

MIKE LOPEZ..AND OISHI..

VIC SMITH ...

ZEUSS...

FOOTS ..

MARSHALL..

HIRO AND HARRY ...''I''

WILIIE OLEA ..PAINTER ..

MAC ..PAINTER....

MIKE LAMBERSON ..PINSTRIPER...

ANTHONY AND RALPH ..HOMIES...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 04:41 PM~3714764
> *you're making me feel old lolo because you were a youngster when I was riding with htem. oh i forgot pee-pee, og steve(finger waves), big steve(60's), big d., dana, wayne, dolow, friday. og rick, og lurch, og lawrence, og phil, blowfly, vegas, big damu, junior batts and his bros, og vic.  damn I'm old!!!!!!!
> *


You talking bout Friday from STYLISTICS?
thats the ol"School homie!

Cant forget about some of the Ridas Ridin in Paradise..
Marcus(INDIVIDUALS)R.I.P
Money(STYLISTICS)R.I.P
ZUESS(WHO has NOT been mentioned)R.I.P
Gary May:R.I.P


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2005, 12:31 PM~3713408
> *footz had a bad as 61 thats what lowriding was about back then. Rumor has it he has a new 61  :0
> *


he's had it for a while


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 04:06 PM~3714874
> *You talking bout Friday from STYLISTICS?
> thats the ol"School homie!
> 
> ...


yeah bozo friday who works at the shop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 03:17 PM~3714955
> *yeah bozo friday who works at the shop!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn Scotty do you always got to yell?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ANTHONYS ..SEDUCER....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

DEE DEE JACKSONS SOILD GOLD 2 ..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ORANGE CRUSH ...WHO MEMEBRS THAT ONE WITH THE WATER BED BACK SEAT..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

FREEDY3..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

FREEDY3..


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 29 2005, 04:49 PM~3715195
> *ORANGE CRUSH ...WHO MEMEBRS THAT ONE WITH THE WATER BED BACK SEAT..
> *


Huey wasn't that one of the JASPER's Family "Orange Crush"???


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

LOCO 64 BEFORE ..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

LEATHAL WEAPON/..


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

dont forget OG MANDO and his brother DEE DEE out in az and also BUGS in az


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

LEATHAL WEAPON,,


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ALTERD IMAGE..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:cheesy: ..TEARS OF A CLOWN..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 29 2005, 05:12 PM~3715338
> *:cheesy: ..TEARS OF A CLOWN..
> *


 :0 dddddddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 29 2005, 08:38 PM~3716816
> *:0 dddddddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 29 2005, 04:46 PM~3715168
> *DEE DEE JACKSONS SOILD GOLD 2 ..
> *


CORONA GOLD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2005, 02:56 PM~3714475
> *OK OK shows over OG RIDER and I are friends again we are going to hop next year he is out of retirement and is going to build a new clean chevy
> *


SHIT I WAS JUST GETTING WARMED UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

TEARS OF A CLOWN :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
need to bring that one back


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 27 2005, 03:30 PM~3703795
> *ANDY DOUGLAS (ANDY'S HYDRAULICS) AKA THE FIRST "ONE STOP LOWRIDER SHOP", ALSO THE FIRST TO STAND UP A CAR & FLIP A CAR OVER....
> 
> RAUL RODRIGUES ( RAUL'S HYDRAULICS)
> ...



how old is that picture?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 29 2005, 02:34 PM~3713431
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TONY PARKER HAS PAID HIS DUDES MORE THEN ANYONE ON THIS SITE,,,,AND I REALLY DONT LIKE HIM BUT ITS THE TRUTH
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 30 2005, 11:22 AM~3720072
> *TEARS OF A CLOWN :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> need to bring that one back
> *


that car is long gone


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 29 2005, 03:11 PM~3714593
> *are you serious ,,,,maybe when he gets out,but gangster is a real og,a legend   :biggrin:
> *


I agree....people claim Gangstah this gangstah that....I think "GANGSTER" should be one of the top on the list that had been putting it down for the Lowrider Community.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

OLD MAN DON from the SUPERIORS. he used to come down to the S.V.G and kick it with us in his buick red with a big roof.late 70s early 80s.thanks for the wise words.


JOHNDMONSTER
L.F.F.L


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm not pointing fingers at any one person here but this thread was about legends...It seems that people are confusing " a cat that has built a couple of clean rides" to a person who has done something or made a statement in lowriding..


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup spanky........i was going to post the same thing bro......but then thought.......nah........why make waves...... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 30 2005, 11:04 AM~3720333
> *I'm not pointing fingers at any one person here but this thread was about legends...It seems that people are confusing " a cat that has built a couple of clean rides" to a person who has done something or made a statement in lowriding..
> *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Aug 30 2005, 02:22 PM~3720449
> *sup spanky........i was going to post the same thing bro......but then thought.......nah........why make waves...... :biggrin:
> *


yeah I thought about that but hey fuck it, que no?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 30 2005, 12:04 PM~3720333
> *I'm not pointing fingers at any one person here but this thread was about legends...It seems that people are confusing " a cat that has built a couple of clean rides" to a person who has done something or made a statement in lowriding..
> *


YOU'RE A LEGEND AT BUFFET WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 30 2005, 02:28 PM~3720486
> *YOU'RE A LEGEND AT BUFFET WORLD!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

LEGENDS LIKE ******(CLASSIC MEN CC) A 64 YEAR OLD MAN WHOS WON 3 TIMES BOMB OF THE YEAR..AND DOES ALOT OF HIS WORK.....MARIO DEALBA SR...A TRUE LEGEND ,THE RURELAS BROTHERS , ANDY DOGLESS, LARRY GONZALES/ABERTO LOPEZ, WAR THE GROUP, JESSIE V...THE CHICO AND THE MAN TV SHOW BUT LOWRIDING ON THE MAP... I THINK PEOPLE LIKE MIKE LABERSON,CARTONS,FONZIE OG ABLE,ABLE ARE UP AND COMING , BUT PEOPLE LIKE BUGS, BOOBY J AND THE OTHER DUDE FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2005, 02:45 PM~3713882
> *I agree definite legends and one of the most respected lowriding family's  ever
> *


Yes they are....I had mentioned them in my first post.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 30 2005, 01:40 PM~3720552
> *LEGENDS  LIKE ******(CLASSIC MEN CC) A 64 YEAR OLD MAN WHOS WON 3 TIMES BOMB OF THE YEAR..AND DOES ALOT OF HIS WORK.....MARIO DEALBA SR...A TRUE LEGEND  ,THE RURELAS BROTHERS , ANDY DOGLESS, LARRY GONZALES/ABERTO LOPEZ, WAR THE GROUP, JESSIE V...THE CHICO AND THE MAN TV SHOW BUT LOWRIDING ON THE MAP... I THINK PEOPLE LIKE MIKE LABERSON,CARTONS,FONZIE OG ABLE,ABLE ARE UP AND COMING , BUT PEOPLE LIKE BUGS, BOOBY J AND THE OTHER DUDE FROM LIFESTYLE
> *



What has Jesse V done for Lowriding??


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

What about Ron Aguirre??

I don't think he has been mentioned.

The first vato to put Hydraulics in his car.........(even though it was a '57 Corvette and not a '57 Bel-Air rag!!!)

.......still deserves props for having the vision and being the first.!!

That's a LEGEND


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Otto Hydraulics


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 30 2005, 12:28 PM~3720486
> *YOU'RE A LEGEND AT BUFFET WORLD!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 30 2005, 11:49 AM~3720248
> *how old is that picture?
> *


1980


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Aug 29 2005, 02:56 PM~3714468
> *this topic just went from 8 pages down to 4
> *


WHAT DID I MISS??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 30 2005, 04:22 PM~3721561
> *WHAT DID I MISS??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Tony Parker and Mr Impala going at it :biggrin: I missed most of it too :angry: 

Anyway, your a legend too bro. Been puttin it down for years, still doing it. That is definaitely a lifestyle that you have proven!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 30 2005, 03:25 PM~3721581
> *Tony Parker and Mr Impala going at it :biggrin:  I missed most of it too :angry:
> 
> Anyway, your a legend too bro. Been puttin it down for years, still doing it. That is definaitely a lifestyle that you have proven!!!
> *


I wasnt going at it with anyone im a saint


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 29 2005, 11:52 PM~3715222
> *FREEDY3..
> *


wasn't this takin ta BELL HIGH SCHOOL ?
i remember seein this ride at a few shows.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 30 2005, 07:40 PM~3720552
> *LEGENDS  LIKE ******(CLASSIC MEN CC) A 64 YEAR OLD MAN WHOS WON 3 TIMES BOMB OF THE YEAR..AND DOES ALOT OF HIS WORK.....MARIO DEALBA SR...A TRUE LEGEND  ,THE RURELAS BROTHERS , ANDY DOGLESS, LARRY GONZALES/ABERTO LOPEZ, WAR THE GROUP, JESSIE V...THE CHICO AND THE MAN TV SHOW BUT LOWRIDING ON THE MAP... I THINK PEOPLE LIKE MIKE LABERSON,CARTONS,FONZIE OG ABLE,ABLE ARE UP AND COMING , BUT PEOPLE LIKE BUGS, BOOBY J AND THE OTHER DUDE FROM LIFESTYLE
> *


thats what i'm talkin about. you couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 30 2005, 10:54 AM~3720269
> *that car is long gone
> *


where did it go K.O.R ? well hopefully to the lowriding hall of fame or the smithsonium :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 30 2005, 03:25 PM~3721581
> *Tony Parker and Mr Impala going at it :biggrin:  I missed most of it too :angry:
> 
> Anyway, your a legend too bro. Been puttin it down for years, still doing it. That is definaitely a lifestyle that you have proven!!!
> *



THANKS BRO.....


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

far few legends, people who have done great things for lowriding that sets them apart from others. a good analogy is baseball: You have the legends who are Hall of Famers, you have other Hall of Famers (good players but doesnt mean they were legendary), you have players who have had hall of fame numbers but lacked that little something special to make them a hall of famer, you have good players who are good and do what they do well, you have guys who were good for a couple years, you have guys were good utility players, you have good players who never realized there potential, you have minor leaguers, rookie ballers, and guys who just cant play.

i have how many of these guys fit in, but as always, all a matter of opinion.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy Douglas changed the whole lowriding scene in San Jose and for that matter most of Northern Cali and even into AZ... One of the first shops to branch out of his home town and open shop all over.. See the pic posted earlier here, that was about 77-78.. John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 31 2005, 01:51 AM~3722826
> * Andy Douglas changed the whole lowriding scene in San Jose and for that matter most of Northern Cali and even into AZ... One of the first shops to branch out of his home town and open shop all over.. See the pic posted earlier here, that was about 77-78..  John - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


very true not only that ,he was waaayyyy ahead of his time as far as hoppin,
first to flip a ride over,do major inches,have a branch of hydraulic shops. 

he is definitly a legend.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT TOMMY JIMENEZ AND WALLY FREITAS(R.I.P.) OF T&W HYDRAULICS THEY'VE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE HOP & CAR DANCE WORLD FOR A LONG TIME.... TOMMY IS STILL DOING BIG THANGS REPPIN NOR.CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THE REDS TEAM....RUBEN,EFRIN,DAVID(THE JOKER) , INDIO, MIKEY AND BEN(BBB) :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 31 2005, 06:36 PM~3728769
> *THE REDS TEAM....RUBEN,EFRIN,DAVID(THE JOKER) , INDIO, MIKEY AND BEN(BBB) :biggrin:
> *


 YEAH!!! THE RED'S TEAM REALLY MADE A GOOD POSITIVE IMPACT ON LOWRIDING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN MURDERERS


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 31 2005, 04:36 PM~3728769
> *THE REDS TEAM....RUBEN,EFRIN,DAVID(THE JOKER) , INDIO, MIKEY AND BEN(BBB) :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD-ROLLER (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 31 2005, 06:22 PM~3729754
> *YEAH!!! THE RED'S TEAM REALLY MADE A GOOD POSITIVE IMPACT ON LOWRIDING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN MURDERERS
> *


 :uh: _*YEAH LIKE ''PITBULL HYROS IS DOING ANY BETTER, NOBODY WAS DOING WHAT THEY WERE DOING, THEY WERE WAY AHEAD OF THE GAME , I WOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE REDS CREW, ESP IF YOUR FROM A RESPECTABLE CLUB , YOU NEED TO BE CHECKED ON YOUR SHIT TALKING.*_..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD-ROLLER_@Aug 31 2005, 10:18 PM~3730091
> *:uh: YEAH LIKE ''PITBULL HYROS IS DOING ANY BETTER, NOBODY WAS DOING WHAT THEY WERE DOING, THEY WERE WAY AHEAD OF THE GAME , I WOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE REDS CREW, ESP IF YOUR FROM A RESPECTABLE CLUB , YOU NEED TO BE CHECKED ON YOUR SHIT TALKING...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 31 2005, 04:36 PM~3728769
> *THE REDS TEAM....RUBEN,EFRIN,DAVID(THE JOKER) , INDIO, MIKEY AND BEN(BBB) :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

AUGIE & RAUL GOMEZ (J&J HYDRAULICS) PRO HOPPER , BROUGHT CAR DANCING TO LIFE BACK IN THE DAYS................ :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STEVE MILLER FROM "LOWRIDERS HYDRAULICS" KEEPING PRICES "SO LOW THEY SCRAPE"!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Aug 31 2005, 06:22 PM~3729754
> *YEAH!!! THE RED'S TEAM REALLY MADE A GOOD POSITIVE IMPACT ON LOWRIDING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN MURDERERS
> *



:uh: 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 31 2005, 04:36 PM~3728769
> *THE REDS TEAM....RUBEN,EFRIN,DAVID(THE JOKER) , INDIO, MIKEY AND BEN(BBB) :biggrin:
> *



YUP AND MIKEY STILL DOING BIG THANGS...STILL THE YOUNGEST RECORD HOLDER ..FOR LRM...


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Red's really motivated myself and many others back in the day. I still have a Red's banner hanging next to our paint booth. "The Lowrider people"


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i agree REDS are still puttin it down up to this day.
definitly legends.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 31 2005, 09:30 PM~3730892
> *i agree REDS are still puttin it down up to this day.
> definitly legends.
> *



FUKN ANGELO U ALWAYS AGREE HUH.....THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT ..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm honered that he agrees with me :biggrin: 

What's up "Big Huey"?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 31 2005, 09:46 PM~3730985
> *I'm honered that he agrees with me :biggrin:
> 
> What's up "Big Huey"?
> *



I AGREE TOO... 


NUTTN JUS CHILLN HOMIE ....


----------



## X-Sonic (Aug 27, 2005)

Ron Aguirre :thumbsup: Any one got pics of his vette ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2005, 01:10 PM~3713675
> *Big Punchie from Public Enemy
> Oishi from LifeStyle
> BOX Mojo
> ...



i thought i mentioned reds like 4 pages ago lol i thought i was losing my m ind


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DID ANYONE MENTION ORLIES?...OR MAGOO'S?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

no one on this site 
remembers Joe Abeyta?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2005, 12:23 PM~3733841
> *no one on this site
> remembers Joe Abeyta?
> *


i do he was a real cool person president of groupe ela back then ....passed in a tragic accident around 90-91?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2005, 02:23 PM~3733841
> *no one on this site
> remembers Joe Abeyta?
> *


was he a member of groupe c.c....... or my seocnd choice is he a memeber of kliquec.c


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

so tells us "JOKER" ............... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2005, 11:23 AM~3733841
> *no one on this site
> remembers Joe Abeyta?
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

He was the President Of GROUPE CC in the 70s and 80s when GROUPE was holding down the fort...He passed away tragically in a car accident. He was a real nice guy and did a good job of running that club.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2005, 12:39 PM~3733948
> *He was the President Of GROUPE CC in the 70s and 80s when GROUPE was holding down the fort...He passed away tragically in a car accident. He was a real nice guy and did a good job of running that club.
> *


yup in the 80's magazines he promoted star wire wheels


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i kind of quess right...... whats my prize....???????? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

any more lowrider TRIVIA...??????


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you get a free entry to our show if you trailer your car 3000 miles to get it here............ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 1 2005, 11:57 AM~3734050
> *i kind of quess right...... whats my prize....???????? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 1 2005, 01:05 PM~3734098
> *you get a free entry to our show if you trailer your car 3000 miles to get it here............ :biggrin:
> *


  damn i invited him, and i even offered to pay his way in :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

well that was very brotherly of you rod.......what you can do is give me the cash so you won't feel bad............ :biggrin: .....are you going to bring your caprice bro


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 12:21 PM~3734183
> * damn i invited him, and i even offered to pay his way in :cheesy:
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

orlies and magoos were the shit back inthe days when the euros first came on the seen.

what about BILL HINES,and GEORGE BARRIS,not really lowriders ,but they paved the way for alot of us as far as kustom body mods and paint scemes.
frenching,shaving,choppin,flakin etc


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 1 2005, 01:25 PM~3734210
> *well that was very brotherly of you rod.......what you can do is give me the cash so you won't feel bad............ :biggrin: .....are you going to bring your caprice bro
> *


PROBABLY WON'T BE DONE


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 1 2005, 02:10 PM~3734504
> *orlies and magoos were the shit back inthe days when the euros first came on the seen.
> 
> what about BILL HINES,and GEORGE BARRIS,not really lowriders ,but they paved the way for alot of us as far as kustom body mods and paint scemes.
> ...



BILL HINES THE KING OF LEAD...

AND UR RIGHT ABOUT MAGOOS DID ALOT OF EUROS FROM ROLLERZ AND OTHER CLUBS AND HAD A INTRERIO SHOP AND SOME GUY ANTHONY??? SPRAYING SOME CANDY WITH SOME BIG ASS JUMBO FLAKE PAINT JOBS...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 02:15 PM~3734525
> *PROBABLY WON'T BE DONE
> *



BOOOOOOOOOOOO...

:angry:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

double boooooooooooooooooooooooooo..... :biggrin: hey what am i boooooooing about......i'm a founder and not even my car will be there.................boooooooo on me...... :roflmao:


> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2005, 01:24 PM~3734588
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOO...
> 
> :angry:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

HaHa Magoos lifted my 63ht in 1990. Damn, they talked me into using 4 pumps and 14 batteries. I got the batteries from The RTD bus company, and they all burned out within 6 months :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 1 2005, 06:16 PM~3735004
> *HaHa Magoos lifted my 63ht in 1990. Damn, they talked me into using 4 pumps and 14 batteries. I got the batteries from The RTD bus company, and they all burned out within 6 months :angry:
> *


 :0 

I just got off the phone dealing with your punk ass,and now i have deal with you being on lil? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2005, 03:19 PM~3735024
> *:0
> 
> I just got off the phone dealing with your punk ass,and now i have deal with you being on lil? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2005, 06:20 PM~3735033
> *:uh:
> *


You wanna phone call too you fool? What are you looking at? :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2005, 04:26 PM~3735098
> *You wanna phone call too you fool? What are you looking at? :scrutinize:
> *


<>Can't be away from LIL too long, I might miss something :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos car is that


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

mine when i hit superlotto on saturday......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2005, 02:31 PM~3735146
> *whos car is that
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Man that fucker is nice!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2005, 02:24 PM~3734588
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOO...
> 
> :angry:
> ...


don't boo me, or else we ain't rollin my caprice to Fritz :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 03:41 PM~3735238
> *don't boo me, or else we ain't rollin my caprice to Fritz :biggrin:
> *



:0 DID BRIAN CALL U ...LOL...HE WANTS TO HIT THAT PLACE UP , CUZ I FOUND OUT SOME GOODIES THATS ARE THERE ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2005, 03:53 PM~3735328
> *:0 DID BRIAN CALL U ...LOL...HE WANTS TO HIT THAT PLACE UP , CUZ I FOUND OUT SOME GOODIES THATS ARE THERE ...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

im a be a legend of LIL, does that count?
:biggrin: I'm a go out banning every single last one of you guys


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Sep 1 2005, 04:06 PM~3735427
> *im a be a legend of LIL, does that count?
> :biggrin: I'm a go out banning every single last one of you guys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

your 3rd  :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Sep 1 2005, 04:15 PM~3735476
> *your 3rd    :biggrin:
> *


  :uh: :uh: :uh: i wanna be 2nd


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD-ROLLER_@Aug 31 2005, 09:18 PM~3730091
> *:uh: YEAH LIKE ''PITBULL HYROS IS DOING ANY BETTER, NOBODY WAS DOING WHAT THEY WERE DOING, THEY WERE WAY AHEAD OF THE GAME , I WOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE REDS CREW, ESP IF YOUR FROM A RESPECTABLE CLUB , YOU NEED TO BE CHECKED ON YOUR SHIT TALKING...
> *


First of all, learn to spell. Read a dictionary or something. Second of all you know NOTHING ABOUT PITBULL Hydraulics nor are we talking about PITBULL Hydraulics (notice I spelled it correctly) Third of all I'm not talking shit I am stating facts here. They couldn't handle the competition so they murdered the competition... SIMPLE!!! And, that has definetly caused a negative impact on the way Lowriding has been looked at by the general public.. LOTS OF PEOPLE WATCH AMERICA'S MOST WANTED... And have misconstrued the whole Idea of Lowriding such as "Those lowrider guys are nothing but trouble" And as far as I am concerned It doesn't matter how much good you do... when you do something that bad... All that good seems to disappear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Whos car is this with Mariah Carey?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 1 2005, 06:49 PM~3735667
> *Whos car is this with Mariah Carey?
> *


i think its the burgandy colored 78-79 T-bird from LIFESTYLE C.C.. 

THATS MY GUESS.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i can name that song in 4 notes.......hahahahahaha


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You mean the one she sat on in her video and left that huge dent!!! :angry:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 1 2005, 04:49 PM~3735667
> *Whos car is this with Mariah Carey?
> *


damn...thats my lady right there


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 1 2005, 06:58 PM~3736421
> *You mean the one she sat on in her video and left that huge dent!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 1 2005, 06:58 PM~3736421
> *You mean the one she sat on in her video and left that huge dent!!! :angry:
> *



NOPE THAT WAS THE REGAL FROM LIFERSTYLE..I FORGOT THE FUKN NAME...WAIT ..SPILL THE WINE??? MAYBE ..


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

i dont know if u know this but ur also forgettin the toma brothers with "pura vida", allen lopez "evil 63", alfonso cabral "garfield", frank silva "deep impact", george jamarillo "casanova", also much love to my fellow club members jae and kita.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

YA........."spill the wine" was the regal that was damaged in the loverboy video...........that car uptop is a t-bird.....looks like the one from lifestyle but the logo on the knock-offs are not lifestyle....i don't think???? :dunno: 

ps....... i noticed the knockoff cuz i was looking at her ass............:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2005, 07:22 PM~3736983
> *NOPE THAT WAS THE REGAL FROM LIFERSTYLE..I FORGOT THE FUKN NAME...WAIT ..SPILL THE WINE??? MAYBE ..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

KRAZY FOR YOU IS THE NAME OF THAT T-BIRD


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

thanx rod...................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 2 2005, 07:18 AM~3739105
> *KRAZY FOR YOU IS THE NAME OF THAT T-BIRD
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 2 2005, 08:23 AM~3739125
> *thanx rod...................:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 2 2005, 10:18 AM~3739105
> *KRAZY FOR YOU IS THE NAME OF THAT T-BIRD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

now who painted it
and who did the interior work....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 2 2005, 10:12 AM~3739873
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> now who painted it
> ...


mario
and bob and sons


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Interior - Bob & Son's ? :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 2 2005, 10:15 AM~3739895
> *Interior - Bob & Son's ? :dunno:
> *


yup the legendary,BOB MERCADO


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Jim Brown (One1Luv, Dip'n DVD's)

"Big Daddy" Dave Ayotte (Royals)


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

REDS HYDRAULICS


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

LIFESTYLE C.C.

DUKES C.C.

IMPERIALS C.C.

ELITE C.C.


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Aug 27 2005, 05:46 AM~3702245
> *Orlie Coca
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Whitney My 38

Gary Baca airbrush artist

chico and the man


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 2 2005, 08:23 AM~3739125
> *thanx rod...................:thumbsup:
> *


HOW'S SYLMAR HOMIE?


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

I would love to see pics of these legends and there rides. I am sure many have heard the names but most aren't priviledged enough to see or meet.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Legend from the BAY AREA. DERRICK WARD founder of Low Creations C.C. 
























R.I.P :angel:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fonzy

danny d

yuzuro oishi

buggs

bugs


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

truucha


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

LALO AND SONS


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

you cant forget about low conspiracy carc lub first club to help out larry to get lowrider shows going!!


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

oh and they where ubducted to the lowrider hall of fame


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 22 2005, 11:23 PM~3869853
> *you cant forget about low conspiracy carc lub first club to help out larry to get lowrider shows going!!
> *



Who told you this? 
Was it Jon-Jon?

Uniques Car Club started back in 1971 in San Jo. And the first year of Low Rider Magazine had the Uniques somewere in it. El Larry would ask Dino Rodriguez ( President at the time) if the club could help out with events the magazine was having.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

JUNKYARD JEWEL OG TO THE FULLEST  
[attachmentid=287319]


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

LEGENDS FROM THE BAY AREA. FEEL FREE TO ADD TO THE LIST

Lenard and Steve Miller - Low Rider Hydraulics. They had the bay moving

Andy & Ralfie Douglas - Andys Hydraulics, Stood a 66 Impala on its back bumper

Carlos Lima - Custom Painter

Jose Martinez A.K.A All Nighter - King of swerls and Points

Big Al - President of New Style R.I.P - Taking car clubs to the next level.

Rene Montez - Hardcore body and fender man. Stright as fuck everytime

Bob Hindricks - Pinstriper

Joe Lava - Hydraulics install and Hopper for Low Rider Hydraulics

Mark Spincer- (spelling?) Hopper - smashing the 40 inch mark back in the day!!

Sonny,Alberto and El Larry - Creators of Low Rider Magazine

John Lim - Sound System- HAD THE HARDEST HITTING BASS IN THE BAY.

My presonal list of Legends from the Bay.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 24 2005, 01:14 AM~3876275
> *LEGENDS FROM THE BAY AREA. FEEL FREE TO ADD TO THE LIST
> 
> Lenard and Steve Miller - Low Rider Hydraulics. They had the bay moving
> ...


can u post a pictrue of your plaque


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 24 2005, 01:14 AM~3876275
> *LEGENDS FROM THE BAY AREA. FEEL FREE TO ADD TO THE LIST
> 
> Lenard and Steve Miller - Low Rider Hydraulics. They had the bay moving
> ...


NANO CUSTOM PAINT& HYD- REDWOOD CITY


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

still think people are mixing legends and known names up. very few people who changed lowriding dramatically.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 24 2005, 03:34 PM~3877858
> *still think people are mixing legends and known names up. very few people who changed lowriding dramatically.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 Legends who made a difference. Andy Douglas San Jose everyone else came after him in the area. Andy lifted one of the first cars in San Jose himself, I know I sold him the set up(74). And it was history from there, prior to that the only cars lifted came up from LA.. Don't get me wrong Steve Miller Low Rider Hydraulics did alot but he came after Andy.. Steve did have one of the best slogans though. 'Prices so low they scrape'.
Lil John Hopping Mad 69 Chevelle Straight out of East Side San Jose via East LA (NEW WAVE)..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 24 2005, 01:14 AM~3876275
> *LEGENDS FROM THE BAY AREA. FEEL FREE TO ADD TO THE LIST
> 
> Lenard and Steve Miller - Low Rider Hydraulics. They had the bay moving
> ...



steve fernadez ..

rudy pena ..engraver

tramp ..muralist..


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2005, 09:45 PM~3879549
> *:0 Legends who made a difference. Andy Douglas San Jose everyone else came after him in the area. Andy lifted one of the first cars in San Jose himself, I know I sold him the set up(74). And it was history from there, prior to that the only cars lifted came up from LA.. Don't get me wrong Steve Miller Low Rider Hydraulics did alot but he came after Andy.. Steve did have one of the slogans though. 'Prices so low they scrape'.
> Lil John Hopping Mad 69 Chevelle Straight out of East Side San Jose via East LA (NEW WAVE)..
> *


 Its my personal list in no set order. Every person on this list made an impact for others to step up there game IN THE BAY AREA! Not California, or the world, just everyday people that showed you can do what you put your mind to, THATS ALL.

Everyone has there own list of people that will always be LEGENDS TO THEM. THESE ARE MINE.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

This guy taught me alot about Lowriding back in the 70's..  check it out.  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=206952


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Charles Clayton (Individuals C.C.)
Jerry Cunningham (Individuals C.C.)
Switchman (Individuals C.C.)
LoLo (Individuals C.C.)
Kita (UCE C.C.)
Gangster (Majestics C.C.)
Doc (Majestics C.C.)
John Kennedy (Bowtie Connection/Southside C.C.)
DeAlba family (Elite C.C.)
Ruelas Brothers (Dukes C.C.)
Joe Ray (Lifestyle C.C.)


----------



## lil loco sur 13 (Feb 1, 2006)

what about Robert "Beto" Espinoza from Pueblo Colorado. You don't have to be from California to be a legend.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 29 2005, 04:57 PM~3714482
> *Terry Anderson
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> ...


thanks,but i'm hardly a legend.. perhaps a strong playa!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2005, 05:57 PM~3714479
> *Does anyone remenber Joe Abeyta?
> *


Joe Abeyta ,YEP,him and his family died in a car accident,pretty damn sad!.he was GROUPE C.C president for 14 or 15 years i believe ,RIP LOWRIDER HOMIE!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 22 2005, 09:41 PM~3868634
> *fonzy
> 
> danny d
> ...


wtf FONZY :uh:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

TONY PARKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SENSE 1976 TOO 2007 NONE STOP WHO CAN REALY SAY THAT. 
FOR THE PAST 30 YEARS IV HAD A LOW RIDER EVERYDAY OF MY LIFE SENSE THEN TO PRESENT.
BEEN IN THREE DIFFERENT CLUBS. STREET PLAYERS, FROM L.V.N. TIERRA FROM E.L.A. AND THE OLDIES. FROM S.F.V.
WORKED FOR LRM 3 YEARS AS THE PHOTOGRAPHER FROM 1988 TO 1991.
STARTED ORLIES LRM MAGAZINE WITH ORLIE 1992.
BEEN HOPPING ALL MY LIFE UP TO THE YEAR 2000.
2002 STARTED O.G.RIDER TO PRESENT.
AND STILL LOW RIDE IN MY 1964 THE ORIGENATOR IV OWEND SENSE 1997 AND BUILT IT MY SELF.
BEEN FEATURED IN LOW RIDER MAMGAZINE TWICE MAY 1999 AND SEPT 2000. 

LEGENDS"" HERE SOME NAMES I KNOW PERSONALLY...

RAG TOP RALPH

TRAVELING MAN

PUMP MAN EDDIE

GARY MAY

BIG RAT

BIG HAUNCHO

SONNY MADRID OF LRM

AL LOPEZ OF LRM

EL LARRY OF LRM

THE TOVARS BROTHERS

BUGGS


TED WELLS

ERNEST HOUSE

CHARLES CLAYTON

JOE RAY

ANDY ADEX DUMP MAN

ANDYS HYDRAULICS

KITA

CAT FISH, BIG TONY, AND ZEIKE FROM S.F.V. 

JAVIER, DANNY BOY, AND ABLE, FROM PREIMER C.C. S.F.V. 

THE LIST GOSE ON.
THERE WERE LOTS OF GOOD GUYS THAT KEPT THE SPIRIT OF LOW RIDEING ALIVE,
PEOPLE THAT MADE IT FUN KEPT THE COMPETITION GOING GAVE US ALL REASONS TO BUILD OUR CARS. YAW THOSE'S WERE THE DAYS. THE 70'S 80'S AND THE EARLY 90'S, WERE ALL THE LIVE MAN. WISH THEM DAYS WERE BACK SOME TIME.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 27 2007, 09:17 AM~8649802
> *
> TONY PARKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SENSE 1976 TOO 2007 NONE STOP WHO CAN REALY SAY THAT.
> FOR THE PAST 30 YEARS IV HAD A LOW RIDER EVERYDAY OF MY LIFE SENSE THEN TO PRESENT.
> ...


DON'T FORGET YOUR DVDS BE PUTTING IT DOWN AND HELPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GO FORWARD


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 27 2007, 09:17 AM~8649802
> *TONY PARKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SENSE 1976 TOO 2007 NONE STOP WHO CAN REALY SAY THAT.
> FOR THE PAST 30 YEARS IV HAD A LOW RIDER EVERYDAY OF MY LIFE SENSE THEN TO PRESENT.
> BEEN IN THREE DIFFERENT CLUBS. STREET PLAYERS, FROM L.V.N. TIERRA FROM E.L.A. AND THE OLDIES. FROM S.F.V.
> ...


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 27 2007, 09:17 AM~8649802
> *
> TONY PARKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SENSE 1976 TOO 2007 NONE STOP WHO CAN REALY SAY THAT.
> FOR THE PAST 30 YEARS IV HAD A LOW RIDER EVERYDAY OF MY LIFE SENSE THEN TO PRESENT.
> ...


Well Said Tony!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 27 2007, 07:38 AM~8649276
> *wtf  FONZY    :uh:
> *





You tell 'em ..SMILEY!  :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

MEME LOCOS CUSTOM HYDRALICS


----------



## coca-cola classic (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 27 2007, 09:17 AM~8649802
> *
> TONY PARKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SENSE 1976 TOO 2007 NONE STOP WHO CAN REALY SAY THAT.
> FOR THE PAST 30 YEARS IV HAD A LOW RIDER EVERYDAY OF MY LIFE SENSE THEN TO PRESENT.
> ...


Speaking of "SPIRIT" Joe Montenegro of House of Hydraulics out of AZ via LA. He went on to work in Hollywood doing stunt cars. Lots of OG pics of him on the SPIRIT C.C. thread


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Topo, from Mafia Customs. Builder of not just any car, he took these cars and made them 2drs and convertables. You know what I am talking about. Now that will be known for many years to come.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ABLE ROCHA / MURALIST FROM SAN FERNANDO GOTS MY VOTE!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 30 2007, 08:00 PM~8903304
> *ABLE ROCHA / MURALIST FROM SAN FERNANDO GOTS MY VOTE!!!
> *


What car did he own??


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2007, 01:09 PM~9203973
> *What car did he own??
> *




hardly a legend in Lowriding.....


----------



## gangster39 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 2 2005, 10:18 AM~3739909
> *yup the legendary,BOB MERCADO
> *


I WOULD AGREE HE WAS BAD ASS. HE WOULD BE A LEGEND IN MY BOOK. I DONT THINK YOU NEED A RIDE TO BE A LEGEND IN LOWRIDING . MOST OF THE PEOPLE WHO ARE LEGENDS MADE THESE RIDES. 
PAINT -MARIO CANDY FACTORY AND MANY MORE.
LIFTS- STEVE MILLER , FUENTES BROTHERS , ORLIE , ANDY.
INTERIOR-BOB AND SON , MIKE PEREZ .
TOO MANY OF THESE CAR BUILDER HELPED MAKE LOWRIDING WHAT IT IS TODAY. OH I CANT FORGET ------ JOE EPSTIEN------ .
ANGELO


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> too many to list ...that are riding and doing big things
> 
> john k with bowtieconnection ..south side c.c...doing big thangs...
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style='color:blue'>ECHNIQUES Members have been putting in work for the last 35 years and in my book thats what "Legends" are made of. Our Loyalty, Dedication and Pride is what we all share in our car club "TECHNIQUES FOREVER FOREVER TECHNIQUES" TFFT. </span>*


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 11 2007, 07:22 PM~9206006
> *<span style='color:blue'>ECHNIQUES Members have been putting in work for the last 35 years and in my book thats what "Legends" are made of.  Our Loyalty, Dedication and Pride is what we all share in our car club "TECHNIQUES FOREVER FOREVER TECHNIQUES" TFFT.  </span>
> *



I agree, for the clubs and people who have been doing it for many years, and never gave it up, are the legends. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMPTON BOB_@Aug 26 2005, 06:10 PM~3699599
> *BIG SCOTTY
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TED WELLS & JESSE VALADEZ SR.









KRAYZY ART FULLINGTON RIP


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil loco sur 13_@Feb 1 2006, 04:40 PM~4753075
> *what  about Robert "Beto" Espinoza from Pueblo Colorado. You don't have to be from California to be a legend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

George Torrez and Joey Abeyta Jr. (R.I.P.)


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 27 2005, 04:30 PM~3703795
> *ANDY DOUGLAS (ANDY'S HYDRAULICS) AKA THE FIRST "ONE STOP LOWRIDER SHOP", ALSO THE FIRST TO STAND UP A CAR & FLIP A CAR OVER....
> 
> RAUL RODRIGUES ( RAUL'S HYDRAULICS)BIG AL"THE KING"ZEPEDA, BUILDER OF "THE BLUEMULE!!!!!!!!"
> ...



ol raul lives here in kentucky now


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Stan the "HillBilly Hopper" staton :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Aug 30 2005, 03:18 PM~3721083
> *Otto Hydraulics
> *


Palley's Hydraulic's...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DA BLACK & BLUE HAS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN TAMBIEN FOR "30" YEARS NOW!!!! AND WE AINT GONNA STOP TLL DA WHEELS FALL OFF!!! I JUST WANNA THANK OUR FOUNDFR OF OUR CLUB...MR. DANNY AGUILAR SR. 4 CREATING DA CLUB 30 YEARS AGO!!!! EL ADAM LOCO 16 YEAR MEMBER!! "PURO TOGETHER"


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

KLIQUE ELA - Going on 45 years.. Brandy Madness (Pete Estrada) & Lethal Weapon LRM cars of the years awards....
NEW WAVE So Cal over 40 years - San Diego chapter still showing strong...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 26 2007, 10:36 AM~9534003
> *KLIQUE ELA - Going on 45 years.. Brandy Madness (Pete Estrada) & Lethal Weapon LRM cars of the years awards....
> NEW WAVE So Cal over 40 years - San Diego chapter still showing strong...
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>You mean Mondo Estrada owned "Brandy Madness" the first ever "LRM Lowrider of The Year." Pete is Mondo's younger Brother he owns a early 70's Monte Carlo not a Caddy.</span>*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## saclassics1985 (Jul 12, 2006)

A FEW MORE LEGENDS IN MY BOOK.......CHARLIE LOPEZ R.I.P I MISS HIM SO MUCH,ROBERT ROCHA....ISMAEL ROBLES


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 26 2007, 05:22 PM~9536254
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>You mean Mondo Estrada owned  "Brandy Madness"  the first ever "LRM Lowrider of The Year."  Pete is Mondo's younger Brother he owns a early 70's Monte Carlo not a Caddy.</span>
> *


I stand corrected wasn't sure which one actually owned it...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 26 2007, 05:22 PM~9536254
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>You mean Mondo Estrada owned  "Brandy Madness"  the first ever "LRM Lowrider of The Year."  Pete is Mondo's younger Brother he owns a early 70's Monte Carlo not a Caddy.</span>
> *


I stand corrected... Wasn't really sure which one actually owned it.. I know they both worked on it...


----------



## rexcapo (Mar 14, 2006)

What about George Jaramillo (CASANOVA) Three time Euro of the year BURQUE ROLLERZ


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Get back up there... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 8 2008, 11:42 AM~9639065
> *Get back up there... TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DL95Linc (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know about world wide, but in the Chi Bob Hollywood from Hollywood Customs is definitely a legend.


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

How about Classic Memories c.c. for helping take this shit to a new level :biggrin: 













































































































Just to name a few :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Feb 1 2009, 12:12 PM~12874334
> *How about Classic Memories c.c. for helping take this shit to a new level  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 28 2005, 08:53 AM~3706984
> *SENSE 1976 FIRST CAR 1965 WHITE CHEVY IMPALA LIFTED FRONT AND BACK.
> IV COMPETED ALL THROUGH THE 80's AND THE 9O's BEAT RAG TOP RALPH, PUMP MAN EDDIE. GARY MAY, TRAVELING MAN. BIG RAT, HUNCHO, MEME FROM LOCO'S HYDRAULIC'S.
> ZIEK AND BIG TONY FROM SAN FERNANDO. AND MANY MORE.
> ...


 :biggrin: COOL "TONY" YUR SOO COOL, IM GONNA CALL YOU "CULO" LOL! WASSUP TONY HOWS EVERYTHING? HOPE GOOD BRO!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Has n e body posted derick the owner of wrapped with envy


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 22 2005, 08:45 PM~3868652
> *LALO AND SONS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Feb 8 2009, 08:29 AM~12940872
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HEY WHAT KINDA INTEROR IS IN YOUR HOMIES 76 CAPRICE NOW?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 12:43 PM~3713502
> *Im surprised no one has mentioned:
> Charles Clayton ;Prez and Founder of INDIVIDUALS
> *


 charles is the prez. but he is not the founder. cudda is the founder.....give him his... :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

what about ted from t&c hydraulics torrance,ca.. use to make those el monte reds 
early 80's


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2007, 05:43 PM~8902473
> *Topo, from Mafia Customs.  Builder of not just any car, he took these cars and made them 2drs and convertables.  You know what I am talking about.  Now that will be known for many years to come.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 26 2005, 01:14 PM~3697528
> *too many to list ...that are riding and doing big things
> 
> john k with bowtieconnection ..south side c.c...doing big thangs...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 04:40 PM~3714762
> *What about Dave Marquez.
> Dont know him,but I know he been doing it since bacc in the day when he was in LRM and had the add with him hopping that trey in some tight ass overalls!
> *


 :thumbsup: dave has been around for a long time.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 31 2005, 05:36 PM~3728769
> *THE REDS TEAM....RUBEN,EFRIN,DAVID(THE JOKER) , INDIO, MIKEY AND BEN(BBB) :biggrin:
> *


reds :thumbsdown:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2005, 02:57 PM~3714479
> *Does anyone remenber Joe Abeyta?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B-IycYNt-yU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B-IycYNt-yU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

ADDING TO THE LIST THE OCHOA BROS (ARNALDO"EGYPTIAN GOLD" AND ALEX"ALLEY OOP")OF OCHOA BROS. KUSTOMS AND BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB STOCKTON,CA.WITH CARS SUCH AS PEACHES AND CREAM 1964 IMPALA,THEE ORIGINAL GANGSTER OF LOVE 1938 DESOTO,AND CHOCHE1 1950 MERCURY COUPE.OR REFER TO THE LOWRIDER HISTORY BOOK STARTING WITH CHAPTER 1 P.9,PAGE 98,AND PAGE 117.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 29 2006, 05:28 PM~4729816
> *Charles Clayton (Individuals C.C.)
> Jerry Cunningham (Individuals C.C.)
> Switchman (Individuals C.C.)
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: now thats what im talking bout :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Big Frank of Franks Hydrualics / Spirit C.C. in Phoenix* has been putting it down in AZ for a long time! 

1988


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Aug 28 2005, 09:36 AM~3707183
> *You're definitely a legend  :thumbsup:
> *


yes he is


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coca-cola classic_@Sep 10 2007, 06:39 PM~8761002
> *Speaking of "SPIRIT" Joe Montenegro of House of Hydraulics out of AZ via LA. He went on to work in Hollywood doing stunt cars. Lots of OG pics of him on the SPIRIT C.C. thread
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Dave Marquez hopping legend. hes paid his dues, just never got his credit.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SHIT I'LL HAVE TO SAY I HAVE BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN YEARS IN MARYLAND,GING ON GOING ON 20 YEARS,AND STILL DOING IT.JUST MY .02 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2007, 08:43 PM~8902473
> *Topo, from Mafia Customs.  Builder of not just any car, he took these cars and made them 2drs and convertables.  You know what I am talking about.  Now that will be known for many years to come.
> *


x2 his accomplishments can only be immiated now


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

I WOULD HAVE 2 SAY MY CUZZN RAT FROM SUPER NATURAL C.C. HE HAS BEEN DOING IT BIG FOR A REAL LONG TIME EVEN WHEN HE WAS FROM MAFIA 4 LIFE C.C. HES HAD THE CLEANEST LOWRIDERS AND THE HIGHEST HOPPING CARS OUT THERE FROM 64s 59 TO GLASSHOUSES AND EVEN HAD A FEW CADI'S REAL LOWRIDERS OUT THERE NO HIM IN L.A. HE IS A LEGEND 2 ME!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

BILL HINE'S


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Joserios (Aug 2, 2011)

aftershock_818 said:


> i dont know if u know this but ur also forgettin the toma brothers with "pura vida", allen lopez "evil 63", alfonso cabral "garfield", frank silva "deep impact", george jamarillo "casanova", also much love to my fellow club members jae and kita.


Is Alfonso Cabral still around?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye no mention of mr.shades?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

O.G.RIDER said:


> TONY PARKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SENSE 1976 TOO 2007 NONE STOP WHO CAN REALY SAY THAT.
> FOR THE PAST 30 YEARS IV HAD A LOW RIDER EVERYDAY OF MY LIFE SENSE THEN TO PRESENT.
> BEEN IN THREE DIFFERENT CLUBS. STREET PLAYERS, FROM L.V.N. TIERRA FROM E.L.A. AND THE OLDIES. FROM S.F.V.
> WORKED FOR LRM 3 YEARS AS THE PHOTOGRAPHER FROM 1988 TO 1991.
> ...


This guy nominated his fuckin self lol


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> This guy nominated his fuckin self lol


aye he should be nominated as worst car thief, and fastest return of a stolen car :nicoderm:


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

I think Nicke Svensson (from Sweden) become a "legend" when he invented the y-bone setup. Here is a pic from 2002 on Nicke and his Impala -64:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr. Inglewood said:


> I WOULD HAVE 2 SAY MY CUZZN RAT FROM SUPER NATURAL C.C. HE HAS BEEN DOING IT BIG FOR A REAL LONG TIME EVEN WHEN HE WAS FROM MAFIA 4 LIFE C.C. HES HAD THE CLEANEST LOWRIDERS AND THE HIGHEST HOPPING CARS OUT THERE FROM 64s 59 TO GLASSHOUSES AND EVEN HAD A FEW CADI'S REAL LOWRIDERS OUT THERE NO HIM IN L.A. HE IS A LEGEND 2 ME!!


agreed RAT is a legend !


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> This guy nominated his fuckin self lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Self nomination is a bitch move.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

LORDS CAR CLUB, EL PASO TEXAS, Manny Elizond JR. Lowriding since. 1977 . Pres. Of the club. Till now, and at age 60 still doing it on my 1965 impala , and my 1964 Chevy super sport .and pride of it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BOX HOME OF THE MOJO


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Eazy e


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GANGSTER


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


> GANGSTER


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> too many to list ...that are riding and doing big things
> 
> john k with bowtieconnection ..south side c.c...doing big thangs...
> 
> ...


 you don't no shit their a lot more CAR CLUBS OUT THEIR


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Eazy e


Yes!


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

Joserios said:


> Is Alfonso Cabral still around?


 He's still around, just don't wanna work on car anymore. He's enjoying his familia now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

everyone is a legend, yeah


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

What about Oscar Nunez?


----------

